# Gunsmithing blasphemy!the 200$ takedown rifle!



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

A picture is worth 1000 words.and I'm too damn tired to type all night!


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Of course "Bubba's" will look like this to "save all that extra weight!"


----------



## Whoisjohngall (May 21, 2012)

Wow, amazing how they could take something so beautiful and turn it so ugly. I bet they are Democrats.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

I did that in photo shop to show how it could be done.
You want to see the forum cuss censor melt?don't call me a Democrat again. 

The Idea is to take an inexpensive rifle, lighten it, and put a removable scope 
and stock on it for easy storage, say in your back pack.think my idea is ugly?
ever see an AR-7? THAT'S UGLY!


----------



## d_saum (Jan 17, 2012)

Magus said:


> I did that in photo shop to show how it could be done.
> You want to see the forum cuss censor melt?don't call me a Democrat again.
> 
> The Idea is to take an inexpensive rifle, lighten it, and put a removable scope
> ...


Aww cmon now... they aren't THAT ugly! lol.. I have one and while it's absolutely a "jam-o-matic", it's not a horrible looking gun. Add to that the fact that it all fits in the stock and is waterproof... well, I think that's pretty darn schnazzy.... just can't depend on the stupid thing!


----------



## tac803 (Nov 21, 2010)

d_saum said:


> Aww cmon now... they aren't THAT ugly! lol.. I have one and while it's absolutely a "jam-o-matic", it's not a horrible looking gun. Add to that the fact that it all fits in the stock and is waterproof... well, I think that's pretty darn schnazzy.... just can't depend on the stupid thing!


Are you using high velocity rounds in it? Mini mags seem to work the best.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Polish the feed ramp with jewelers cloth and then take a 25 caliber swab and some red buffing compound,sock it up in a hand drill and have at it for about 5 minutes on high speed, buff the feed ramp and chamber until it shines, then hose it out with some starting fluid or swab the bore with paint thinner to remove the buffing compound.should even feed crappy 22 lightnings then.


----------

